# Nothing to do with meat or heat.



## resurrected (Aug 5, 2015)

Apologies for being completely off topic here.

For those of you who are fans of football, I have a small mini fantasy football league set up.

It's completely free to join and play but if you're good enough there are many prizes.

I've a few friends playing (7 so far) and we all just do it for a bit of fun.

I thought it might be a bit of fun to have a few smokers join in.

If you're interested then just post below &  let me know.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Aug 6, 2015)

Sorry bud but id rather shove wasps up my butt. Lol


----------

